# Best deal on honey containers?



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Because of shipping costs, I just use canning jars. I really like the Golden Harvest jars in pints and quarts. They are available at WM and Big Lots in season, about $6.50 a dozen.


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey !!! That sounds like a bargain, Ross...Thank you sir.


----------



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

Betterbee has a variety pack with no shipping fees


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

....Sounds interesting. I'll look into that as well....Thanks!
Rick


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

some of my customers have a definite dislike of plastics. most of my product is packaged (sold at two price levels) in glass. the higher level is standard mason/kerr canning jars and the lower level any recyclable glass container (very important + lid) provided by my customer base. so I have a sligtly more pricey pretty jar and my just as good cheaper ugly jar. 

very recently walmart here discounted their canning jars at the end of the season. I purchased a lot of glass at about $4/case. 

my most favorite jars are pints and quarts for my old customers. new customers will typically start out buying my fairly pricey half pints (glass at retail price makes these somewhat uneconomical to my thinking).


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks, Tecumseh....I can see both your point and reasoning behind it. The problem at our local Wal$Mart carries the canning supplies only early in the harvest season, and is sold out before all the cannable crops are ready to pick. It makes no sense at all, but I worked there for almost 18 years and saw the very same idiotic scenario played out time and again. Their marketing methods really escape me. Baffling BS is the best tag I can put upon it.
Rick


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

your are most certainly welcome ltlwilli.

I am not certain why our local walmart had such a stack this late in the season? I did wonder when I made the purchase if this 'sale' was isolated to that one location.

I think most folks who sell direct and local might be surprised at how much recycled glass an individual can acquire thru their customer base. cleaning (primarily removing old labels) takes some added time... although I wash and rinse new glass anyway. so it really isn't that much extra. I also think (over some time) it helps you create a customer base that just likes the idea of recycling (using what you got, one more time).


----------



## bee luscious (Nov 28, 2007)

Where can one buy used food grade 55 gal drums. I have been wondering if I should bother with 5 gallon pales any advice would be great. Just starting the business. 200 colonies.


----------



## Mathispollenators (Jun 9, 2008)

*Depending*

Depending on how you plan to move that drum. Filled with honey they are very heavy. The smaller container may be eaiser to move around. Even with a drum cart seems a full honey barrel just needs to stay where it is . That is a whole nother story if you have a lift. Drums take up less space.


----------



## Korny's Korner (Mar 25, 2007)

tecumseh said:


> your are most certainly welcome ltlwilli.
> 
> I am not certain why our local walmart had such a stack this late in the season? I did wonder when I made the purchase if this 'sale' was isolated to that one location.
> 
> I think most folks who sell direct and local might be surprised at how much recycled glass an individual can acquire thru their customer base. cleaning (primarily removing old labels) takes some added time... although I wash and rinse new glass anyway. so it really isn't that much extra. I also think (over some time) it helps you create a customer base that just likes the idea of recycling (using what you got, one more time).


I can get all the qt. jars (mayonnaise jars) I need from friends and customers who know I use them. But the new rings I buy for them (made in China) will not fit they are way to big. I can take a real old ring we have used for years to can with will fit fine. I have been throwing away good CLEAN jars not knowing where I can get canning lid or other options so they can be used. Anybody have a solution .


----------



## J-Bees (Jul 12, 2008)

Korny's Korner said:


> . I have been throwing away good CLEAN jars not knowing where I can get canning lid or other options so they can be used. Anybody have a solution .


Buy USA only:


----------



## Korny's Korner (Mar 25, 2007)

J-Bees said:


> Buy USA only:


Not a good answer. Doesn't matter if american made or not. will not work on kraft mayonnaise jars.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

tecumseh said:


> I think most folks who sell direct and local might be surprised at how much recycled glass an individual can acquire thru their customer base. cleaning (primarily removing old labels) takes some added time... although I wash and rinse new glass anyway. so it really isn't that much extra. I also think (over some time) it helps you create a customer base that just likes the idea of recycling (using what you got, one more time).


Most areas, even in the city have recycling centers where you can find jars by the bushel... I live in a rural area, and we have a town recycling area, where you can bring trash, and sort recycled metals and glass. I look through the bins, and in just a few minutes each week find a dozen or two jars which I can then put through a high temp washing and reuse. You have to look for the jars which have a single thread, not a series of threads, otherwise the rings won't fit them. Of course, I also find other items there, like five gallon pails and various objets d'art.  People toss the nicest things. 

MM


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Korny's Korner said:


> Not a good answer. Doesn't matter if american made or not. will not work on kraft mayonnaise jars.


See my note below yours - have to be the single twist running at the top of the jars - the "broken" thread ones don't work.

MM


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

mapman writes:
You have to look for the jars which have a single thread, not a series of threads, otherwise the rings won't fit them. Of course, I also find other items there, like five gallon pails and various objets d'art. People toss the nicest things. 

tecumseh:
I think mapman has reveal the visual difference in glass ware quite nicely. I just ask my customers to bring me glassware with the lid still in place. some mayo type jars the tops will be just a bit different... that is on some small number the sealing ring just does quite work although a one piece lid will work just fine. 

At one time this little community supported two families who removed any and everything valuable from the local dump. the practice is now forbidden and illegal. to my way of thinking.... the sheer quantity of stuff taken to the dump should be a crime.


----------



## RAlex (Aug 18, 2001)

bee luscious I bought some very nice clean drums from a guy who worked at a Hood Dairy for 6.00 ea . They were clean and the eggnog that was shipped in the drums was in plastic bags so no spillage. Do you have any dairys in your area that bottle eggnog ? hope this helps ...Rick


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I prefer the "traditional" 1 lb and 8 oz. jars for my rather small quantity of honey. I buy from the local supplier, partly to save the shipping on heavy glass, and partly to support the local business.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I am thinking of driving over to Wixson Honey Inc. in Dundee, NY. My old time bk friends tell me they have the best pricing. I noticed the advertisement in the September 2008 "The Pennsylvania Beekeeper" publication. I didn't see a web site for them though...The add says "We have the largest glass inventory in NY and PA area..." Maybe they have the best pricing, we'll see.


----------



## bee luscious (Nov 28, 2007)

*55 gallon drums*



RAlex said:


> bee luscious I bought some very nice clean drums from a guy who worked at a Hood Dairy for 6.00 ea . They were clean and the eggnog that was shipped in the drums was in plastic bags so no spillage. Do you have any dairys in your area that bottle eggnog ? hope this helps ...Rick



I found a beverage supplier who will sell me 55 gallon drums for $5 each with lids and rings, open top drums. They too use bags inside so they are clean.


----------



## paul.h (Aug 9, 2008)

bee luscious said:


> Where can one buy used food grade 55 gal drums. I have been wondering if I should bother with 5 gallon pales any advice would be great. Just starting the business. 200 colonies.


My son asked at a local bread company and they gave him one food grade barrel with lid.


----------



## blammer (Jul 28, 2006)

daniels scientific has a large assortment of bottles and jars, plasting and glass.

You may want to check them out.


----------

